# suche Programm für Printmedien erstellung



## mistertwisters (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand tipps geben welche Programme es gibt um professionelle Printmedien (Magazin) zu erstellen ?

liebe grüsse
mistertwisters


----------



## tobee (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde dir Adobe Photoshop nehmen. Einfach Din A3 oder Din A4 als Format nehmen. Aber lass dir noch weiter Tipps von anderen geben die mehr Erfahrungen mit Printmedien haben.

Tobee


----------



## mistertwisters (10. Mai 2006)

ok danke 
werd mal ein bisschen rumschnüffeln ..

liebe grüsse
mistertwisters


----------



## akrite (10. Mai 2006)

...also Printmedien werden bestimmt nicht mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprg. gemacht, eher mit Quark Xpress oder Adobe InDesign (mein Favorit).

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mistertwisters (10. Mai 2006)

herzlichen dank 

hier wird aber überraschend schnell geantwortet 

danke


----------



## StupidBoy (10. Mai 2006)

Ob du nun Quark oder InDesign nimmst hängt vom persönlichen vorlieben ab (ich bevorzuge das InDesign da die Oberflächen von Adobe Programmen sich sehr ähneln).
Ich habe nie sehr intensiv mit Quark Xpress gearbeitet, neben der unbekannten Oberfläche lad das vorallem daran, dass ich der Ansicht bin, dass Quark weniger konfortabel zu handhaben ist, das ganze ist aber ne recht subjektive Sache.
Ich würde dir empfehlen mal die Trial-Versionen von InDesign und Quark auszuprobieren und dann selbst zu entscheiden.

Ansonsten könnte sich noch ein Blick auf http://www.quarkvsindesign.com lohnen.

Greetings


----------

